# Actualisation



## stephy2 (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Quand les parents font leur déclaration, celle-ci apparait bien dans notre espace Pajemploi environ 2 jours après ??
Car une maman m'a dit qu'elle l'avait fait en début de semaine et je ne vois toujours rien!! A-t-on un moyen de vérifier si cela a été fait ou pas ? Merci.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Septembre 2022)

Elle est visible immédiatement 
Et vous pouvez l'imprimer 24 à 48 heures après


----------



## assmatzam (30 Septembre 2022)

Si vous le la voyez pas c'est quelle n'a pas été validée
Et que le parent vous raconte des cracks


----------



## papillon (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

regardez si c'est en cours de traitement
mais en principe oui 2 jours après voire moins, on peut l'imprimer
ou alors elle pense l'avoir validée et ne l'a pas fait !


----------



## stephy2 (30 Septembre 2022)

Merci à vous. Effectivement rien de visible encore et même rien "en cours de traitement" comme j'ai déjà vu!
J'ai envoyé un message pour lui dire de vérifier si la déclaration était bien validée! Attendons..... J'espère qu'elle me raconte pas des cracks...!


----------



## Nanou91 (30 Septembre 2022)

Coucou @assmatzam 
j'ai 2 contrats qui vont se finir en octobre (les 2 dépannages).
J'ai préparé tous les papiers car je préfère avoir un regard sur ce qui sera rempli.
Quand les PE feront la dernière déclaration à partir du 25 Octobre, ils vont déclarer qu'il y a une fin de contrat.
Du coup ça va ouvrir des lignes supplémentaires pour le dernier salaire net, le montant de l'ICCP, de l'indemnité de rupture, etc.

MAIS.... à quel moment on leur demande s'ils veulent que PAJEMPLOI génère les documents de fin de contrat, notamment l'attestation Employeur pour POLE EMPLOI ? Est-ce qu'on peut refuser cette étape, si oui quelle manip faire ?

Merci


----------



## Griselda (30 Septembre 2022)

Il est possible qu'elle ait oublié de cliquer sur "valider".
Perso il ne se passe pas plus de quelques heures pour voir apparaitre que le PE a fait la déclaration et que mon BS est en cours de traitement.
Donc si en allant dans ton compte salariée PAJE ça n'apparait pas tout en haut comme "en attente de traitement" c'est que ça n'a pas été validé.
Dans ce cas demande lui de retourner sur le site pour verifier tout ça.

Si le PE n'est pas sur PAJEmploi + il n'a pas d'interêt particulier de jouer la montre sur la déclaration, au contraire car tant qu'elle n'est pas validée il ne perçoit pas sa CMG.
Par contre s'il est sur le service PAJEmploi + et qu'il a besoin de n'être pas prelevé tout de suite de son restant à charge, là oui il peut jouer la montre.

Mais fort à parier que c'est juste une erreur, on a cliqué à côté du bouton en allant un peu vite, ça arrive.


----------



## stephy2 (30 Septembre 2022)

@Griselda : non nous ne passons pas par Pajemploi+. Même regardé dans mon espace "gérer" mes coordonnées" pour voir si elle l'avait activé! Mais aucun nom d'employeurs! A voir! Pas de réponse encore


----------



## assmatzam (30 Septembre 2022)

Vu que c'est moi qui fait les déclarations de mes employeurs je peux t'affirmer que des que je cliques sur valider 
Et bien ça apparaît de suite dans mon espace personnel pajemploi 

Je le sais parce que des que j'ai fini un employeur je vérifie si je ne me suis pas trompée


----------



## stephy2 (30 Septembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour cette info Assmatzam.
En fait ça n'a pas validé car elle a mis le montant net qu'elle doit me payer (avec les ie) donc cela lui mettait qu'elle dépassait le taux smic horaire. Mais n'a pas encore changé apparemment


----------



## Griselda (30 Septembre 2022)

Ah ben voilà, tu as ta réponse. Mais peut être lui dire que si ça n'a pas validé pour une raison qu'elle ne comprends pas, elle peut demander plutôt que d'attendre ... (le bienfait du saint esprit???)


----------



## Tatynou1 (30 Septembre 2022)

@assmatzam 
Peux-tu me dire (quand le PE fait sa déclaration) *SI* il peut choisir la date de virement du salaire ??
car ma nouvelle PE m'a dit qu'elle n'avait pas validé sa déclaration de dimanche 25, car pajemploi+ allait prélevé 4 jours après la différence sur son compte (soit le 29) et me faire le virement le lendemain (soit le 3 ) : EST-CE VRAI ????


----------



## Nounousand02 (1 Octobre 2022)

Ma pe a été prélever le 29 et moi j'ai été payer le 30 par parjemploi+ mon 2eme pe est prélever le 3 et je suis payer le 3 tous dépend du jour où la déclaration est faite.  C pajemploi qui décide et pas le pe qui choisi la date de prelevement


----------



## assmatzam (1 Octobre 2022)

Non avev pajemploi + on ne peut pas choisir la date de prélèvement 
Le fait de valider la déclaration cela déclenche le prélèvement sur le compte de l'employeur 

Ce mois ci j'ai été payé le 28


----------



## Tatynou1 (1 Octobre 2022)

Merci @Nounousand02 et @assmatzam !

Bon week-end  🐾 🍃🍂🙋‍♀️


----------



## Tatynou1 (1 Octobre 2022)

et est-ce qu'avec les week-end ça décale le paiement ??


----------



## Nounousand02 (1 Octobre 2022)

Ma 2eme pe à fais sa déclaration jeudi matin et elle est prélever le même jour que mon paiement le 3/10


----------



## stephy2 (3 Octobre 2022)

@Griselda : oui effectivement tu as raison quand tu dis qu'elle aurai pu me demander! Comme tu dis elle attendait "le saint esprit"! Soit disant qu'elle n'avait pas vu que ce n'était pas validé! Heureusement que je lui ai envoyé un message! Maintenant qu'Assmatzam m'a dit que cela s'affichait en suivant dans mon espace Pajemploi, j'attendrai moins quand je verrai qu'il n'y a rien en cours de traitement!
Merci à vous


----------



## liline17 (3 Octobre 2022)

quand on dépasse le plafond, c'est qu'il y a une erreur sur le nombre de jours déclarés, qu'elle regarde ça


----------

